# Professor Autumn's P?kemon Lab [Breeding Discussion]



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys! I wanted to make a dedicated thread for the purpose of discussing breeding. This thread will pertain to Nature, Species, Individual Value, and Egg Move breeding.

A thread for us to share our tips, and tricks. And more easily trade other breeders to help each other with out projects. 

If you're not yet a breeder come join us, we'll be happy to instruct you, or give you something you may need!

*Also take your shoes off, no signatures please.*


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

~ *Autumn's breeding projects* ~

_5/6 Marills_​


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

**** Igloo Labs Inc. ****​
*Current Project(s)​*Riolu w/ Crunch​
*Next on the List​​​*​
*Past Projects​*Deino​Bagon w/ Dragon Dance​Honedge​Ghastly​Larvesta
Joltik
Phantump​Squirtle w/ Aura Sphere​Aron w/ Stealth Rock and Superpower
Togepi​Gale Wing Fletchling​Protean Froakie
Rotom​Rough Skin Gible​Magikarp​Mawile
Sap Sipper Goomy​


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 22, 2013)

I have one male and one female Goomy with 31/21/31/31/9/31 (HP, Def, Sp. Atk, Spd). Anyone have anything that will get me those two IVs on to my Goomy?

And tips to finish this  First attempt at IV breeding ;S


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

Positive I have a perfect atk, and def marill


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> I have one male and one female Goomy with 31/21/31/31/9/31 (HP, Def, Sp. Atk, Spd). Anyone have anything that will get me those two IVs on to my Goomy?
> 
> And tips to finish this  First attempt at IV breeding ;S



I've got a male Deino with 31/x/31/x/31/31; you can have it. You're almost there! Just Everstone the Goomy; Destiny Knot the Deino. I'm on now.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a modest synchronize Abra I can use for friend safari nature rigging?


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 22, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I've got a male Deino with 31/x/31/x/31/31; you can have it. You're almost there! Just Everstone the Goomy; Destiny Knot the Deino. I'm on now.


Alright, just got online.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

THE ZEITGEIST IN MY BLOOD IS BOILING. TIME TO BREED JABRONI'S!!!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

Also for trading purpose you guys should format the Pokemon's name as such depending on their IVs

Hitpoints: HP

Attack: At

Defense: De

Special Attack: Sa

Special Defense: Sd

Speed: Sp

For instance a flawless Pokemon would look like this: HpAtDeSaSdSp. Helps with labeling, and organization.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Alright, just got online.



You've been passing the Luxury Ball, classy


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 22, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> You've been passing the Luxury Ball, classy


Nothing but the best for Goomy ;O Thanks so much again, do you waht the Deino back when I'm done?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

Nope, no need for it. 

*Edit*: RPG Maker I sent you one missing 31 in Atk. I looked and I found one with 31 in everything but Def and SpA if you want that instead!


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 22, 2013)

Hoping on again.


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Also for trading purpose you guys should format the Pokemon's name as such depending on their IVs
> 
> Hitpoints: HP
> 
> ...



Or you could use the marking in the PC box. 

===============

I can now breed Timind Nature Fennekins with 31hp/x/31def/31sp.a/31sp.d/31speed


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2013)

GMF said:


> Or you could use the marking in the PC box.
> 
> ===============
> 
> I can now breed Timind Nature Fennekins with 31hp/x/31def/31sp.a/31sp.d/31speed



Its much simpler this way, and people can see what you traded them.


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Its much simpler this way, and people can see what you traded them.



Great idea, then


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

???Ryuu's Breeding Den???
1418 - 8120 - 4646



Current/Past Projects
- Syncronizers (Ralts) -
-  IV breeding (Modest Eevee) -
- IV breeding (Modest Fennekin) - 


 Upcoming Projects
 - ??? -


 Up-for-trade
 * Ask me *​


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

Just finished up with Bagon. Upon starting Gible I realized I was missing Rough Skin, so that'll be postponed until I get access to it. I guess I'll do Honedge next and then Protean Froakie because I'm in no real rush to get Ghastly and Riolu.

*Edit:* All of my Bagons have Rock Head; I realized too late that I wasn't passing on the HA and I just couldn't be bothered to start from an earlier stage. They are all Naive as well.

*Edit 2:* Seems as if I won't be able to do Protean Froakie just yet, either


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 23, 2013)

Well I normally don't breed for much, but...

~ Currently ~
Jolly Gible w/ Iron Head​
Caught a Jolly female Gible in the wild during my main playthrough, and Lairon sometime after that. The latter still needs to learn Iron Head though. I had always liked using Iron Head Garchomp in Gen 4 & 5...And now... 

Fairies beware


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

Stickied 

Would anyone be available to help me check on the IVs of a few of my Bagons? I have about six with five perfect IVs determined, but one where it's unknown to me. For me to get the exact values, I need to get into a link battle (where no actual battling would take place ) with someone. Your help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

Anyone? 

Just finished breeding Honedges. If anyone is interested, I have Honedges and Bagons with either 4/6 or 5/6 in IVs for trade.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2013)

Working on your Togetic still.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 23, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Just finished breeding Honedges. If anyone is interested, I have Honedges and Bagons with either 4/6 or 5/6 in IVs for trade.



Finally got Goomy with 31/x/31/31/31/31 I suppose Attack isn't too important 

Next up is breeding a 31/31/31/x/31/x Honedge. Could please I borrow one of those Honedges? Only thing I got with 4 or 5 perfect IVs are a bunch of Goomys. Which I'm sure you don't need with your horde of Deinos.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Just finished breeding Honedges. If anyone is interested, I have Honedges and Bagons with either 4/6 or 5/6 in IVs for trade.



I'd very much like one of each if possible (both preferably males if possible).

I will start contributing to the community too as soon as I get to finishing the storyline too.

I hate leeching like this though =/


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 23, 2013)

If anyone wants random 3 and 4 perfect IV Goomys, I have a box full ;O


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Finally got Goomy with 31/x/31/31/31/31 I suppose Attack isn't too important
> 
> Next up is breeding a 31/31/31/x/31/x Honedge. Could please I borrow one of those Honedges? Only thing I got with 4 or 5 perfect IVs are a bunch of Goomys. Which I'm sure you don't need with your horde of Deinos.



I've got a 31/31/31/x/31/x female I'm finished with; you can just have it.


Scizor said:


> I'd very much like one of each if possible (both preferably males if possible).
> 
> I will start contributing to the community too as soon as I get to finishing the storyline too.
> 
> I hate leeching like this though =/



Help me check the IVs on my Bagons and I'll find two for you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2013)

I would ^_^


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 23, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I've got a 31/31/31/x/31/x female I'm finished with; you can just have it.
> 
> 
> Help me check the IVs on my Bagons and I'll find two for you.


Sweet thanks ;D


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2013)

Ill take dem goomies


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Help me check the IVs on my Bagons and I'll find two for you.



Sure, no problem.

Just a battle without battling, right?
I'll be going offline in like 15-20 minutes, so it might end up being done tomorrow though.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok, sure that works.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 23, 2013)

Sweet finished breeding the Honedge you gave me. I wanted one with in a Luxury Ball 

Did you bother trying to get its speed IV to 0? Is that possible?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Sweet finished breeding the Honedge you gave me. I wanted one with in a Luxury Ball
> 
> Did you bother trying to get its speed IV to 0? Is that possible?



It is, but it's very annoying. You'd have to capture random Honedges in the wild or things in the Mineral group with an IV of zero (or as low as you can get it before you lose your mind) and start breeding with that. To make sure you pass it on, you give it the Power Anklet. 

The least frustrating way I can think of doing this is:

Capture members of the Mineral egg group (can be both genders) until you get one with zero, or close to zero Sp IVs. If male, breed with a well IV'd Ditto holding Destiny Knot or a Power Item and the other Pok?mon holding the Power Anklet until you get a male with the desired value in Sp, and decent in one or two other stats. 

If female, breed with one of your best male Honedges holding the Destiny Knot and the female holding the Power Anklet. Go until you get a satisfactory spread in other stats, as you'll always get the desired value in Sp. The offspring must be male.

Now you breed that male you got with your best female Honedge that compliments it. You can go about this two ways:

1. You have the mineral group member holding the Destiny Knot and the Honedge holding the Everstone to get the nature. You keep going with this until you get a good spread. Unfortunately, seeing as we don't have Gen VI IV calculators anywhere near as reliable or accurate as Gen V and below, you may be going in blind and have to wait until such a one arrives. 

2. Conversely, you can simply use the DK and the PA and forgo the Everstone. This randomizes the nature, but guarantees you, at least, the desired value in speed.

Possible, but frustrating. I didn't go for it; mine is simply 31/31/31/31/31/x and I left it at that.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 23, 2013)

Yea...I think I'm happy with what I got. lol thanks for the tip though. I'm online if you still need me to see you IVs.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot for that! They all turned out pretty bad...  Guess I'll have to try again later.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 23, 2013)

Honedge - #679 (Brave) Male (♂) : 31 / 31 / 31 / 20 - 21 / 31 / 0 - 1
Goomy - #704 (Bold) Female (♀) : 31 / 10 - 13 / 31 / 31 / 31 / 31

The 2 Pokemon I breed so far. And Honedge's Speed IV is 0-1 xD


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2013)

Jesus christ, I keep doing crit on the Safari Ivysaurs and killing them accidentally. $"%"&


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Honedge - #679 (Brave) Male (♂) : 31 / 31 / 31 / 20 - 21 / 31 / *0 - 1*
> Goomy - #704 (Bold) Female (♀) : 31 / 10 - 13 / 31 / 31 / 31 / 31
> 
> The 2 Pokemon I breed so far. And Honedge's Speed IV is 0-1 xD



There are calculators out there?  

And damn, that's sweet  Congrats!


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 23, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> There are calculators out there?
> 
> And damn, that's sweet  Congrats!




The calulator is using estimates based on numbers provided by Serebii. Closest we will get for now.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 24, 2013)

Just finished up with Ghastly, so I've got those for trade now. Probably going to do Scyther now, as I've got a good head start on it already (thanks Alaude). If anyone has a member of the Aron line, could they please trade it to me? I could in turn give you a Pupitar or Larvitar.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

Goomy goomy goomy I wont give you my lairon goomy goomy goomy goomster INTENSIFY


----------



## GMF (Oct 24, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Just finished up with Ghastly, so I've got those for trade now. Probably going to do Scyther now, as I've got a good head start on it already (thanks Alaude). If anyone has a member of the Aron line, could they please trade it to me? I could in turn give you a Pupitar or Larvitar.



I can in few minutes if you're still here. 

====

Not sure if this is much of a tip but having the super training screen up while hatching eggs is a big help to me for keeping track of how many eggs I have and how many I've hatched.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 24, 2013)

Realized I couldn't get a Scizor with Superpower, so I scrapped that and also had to make modifications to the team I was planning on. 

Anybody have Squirtles with the Hidden Ability? Ignore me, I'm dumb.

Edit: I was able to finish Larvesta off really quickly  I wish all Pok?mon were like that. I have only a few left for trade, as I didn't have to hatch that many eggs to get what I wanted.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Finished Phantump! Now I just have one more member of my team remaining. Too bad its a starter


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

This Togepi is pissing me off.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> This Togepi is pissing me off.



I told you . You can drop it/pass it back to me if you'd like; I don't want to stop you from doing stuff you wanna do.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

Get online


----------



## Athruz (Oct 25, 2013)

Have tried breeding a female squirtle by breeding my male one with Ditto and got nothing but more males. One box is full already, just in case someone wants a bunch. 

Does destiny knot interfere and pass on Squirtles gender too or am i tarnished with bad luck?

Edit: Problem solved. It was because i didn't have enough Squirtles already and my game tried helping me out there. 36th child was female, for no reason at all.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Have tried breeding a female squirtle by breeding my male one with Ditto and got nothing but more males. One box is full already, just in case someone wants a bunch.
> 
> Does destiny knot interfere and pass on Squirtles gender too or am i tarnished with bad luck?



It's, unfortunately, completely normal. Starters, and some Pok?mon like Riolu and Togepi, have very skewed gender ratios in favour of male offspring. It's 87.5% chance for male and 12.5% for female


----------



## Athruz (Oct 25, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> It's, unfortunately, completely normal. Starters, and some Pok?mon like Riolu and Togepi, have very skewed gender ratios in favour of male offspring. It's 87.5% chance for male and 12.5% for female



Any need for a Squirtle? Offspring of your own Deino, mind you.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Any need for a Squirtle? Offspring of your own Deino, mind you.



Nope, I was able to get one off of the GTS and I'm now currently trying to get a female for further breeding


----------



## Athruz (Oct 25, 2013)

Can't help you there, i remain to have one in a harem of men. 

Does Squirtle have bonus egg moves?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 25, 2013)

Can Ditto and Ditto make another Ditto?

Only really started learning about this breeding bonus stuff in this gen. Like the IVs and whatnot. Still murky in the understanding but I'll eventually get there.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2013)

right now I'm breeding Squirtle with egg moves (Aura Sphere & Dragon Pulse). the problem is, i'm terrible at the whole passing IVs thing (wasn't a breeder in previous gens) so once I get a female one, I wonder how do I pass on the good IVs down?

I currently can get Quagsire, Bibarel, Azumarill from friend safari so are those my safest bets for breeding?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Can't help you there, i remain to have one in a harem of men.
> 
> Does Squirtle have bonus egg moves?





That list is Gen V and below. The most notable change to that list (that I know of) is the addition of Aura Sphere from a Clauncher/Clawitzer father. Females can also pass on egg moves now, but I'm not sure what that would add, if anything 



Lortastic said:


> Can Ditto and Ditto make another Ditto?
> 
> Only really started learning about this breeding bonus stuff in this gen. Like the IVs and whatnot. Still murky in the understanding but I'll eventually get there.



Unfortunately, no, two Dittos can't breed.

Ask questions if you have them; someone might know the answer


----------



## Athruz (Oct 25, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> right now I'm breeding Squirtle with egg moves (Aura Sphere & Dragon Pulse). the problem is, i'm terrible at the whole passing IVs thing (wasn't a breeder in previous gens) so once I get a female one, I wonder how do I pass on the good IVs down?
> 
> I currently can get Quagsire, Bibarel, Azumarill from friend safari so are those my safest bets for breeding?



It's best if you try and get a breeding partner from friend safari owning more than 2 perfect IV's. It might depend on your luck if you catch one sooner or later but it eases your wait for an egg with good IV's alot.
For example, your bred Squirtle has HP, Def, Sp. Atk and Speed. Now you have a Quagsire with let's say Sp. Def and Speed; chances are low all of Squirtle's important IV's are gonna be passed on. If however both of your Pokemon have a perfect stat mutually Destiny Knot will pass these on with way better percentages. 

All 3 of your possibilities are very decent, opening up another egg group with field 7. Opens up many possibilities for further breeding.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2013)

Athruz said:


> It's best if you try and get a breeding partner from friend safari owning more than 2 perfect IV's. It might depend on your luck if you catch one sooner or later but it eases your wait for an egg with good IV's alot.
> For example, your bred Squirtle has HP, Def, Sp. Atk and Speed. Now you have a Quagsire with let's say Sp. Def and Speed; chances are low all of Squirtle's important IV's are gonna be passed on. If however both of your Pokemon have a perfect stat mutually Destiny Knot will pass these on with way better percentages.
> 
> All 3 of your possibilities are very decent, opening up another egg group with field 7. Opens up many possibilities for further breeding.



thank you ;;;

what's even greater is I just added my twitter friend and she has Wartortle in her friend safari so this will definitely help me tons ;;;;;

if I wanna pass the nature, I use an everstone right?


----------



## Athruz (Oct 25, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> thank you ;;;
> 
> what's even greater is I just added my twitter friend and she has Wartortle in her friend safari so this will definitely help me tons ;;;;;
> 
> if I wanna pass the nature, I use an everstone right?



That's right, just give it to whoever you want to pass it's nature on; atleast that has got a 100% chance of working. 

I could need someone who has Shellos or Stunfisk in their safari, do you guys know a fit for me?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> right now I'm breeding Squirtle with egg moves (Aura Sphere & Dragon Pulse). the problem is, i'm terrible at the whole passing IVs thing (wasn't a breeder in previous gens) so once I get a female one, I wonder how do I pass on the good IVs down?
> 
> I currently can get Quagsire, Bibarel, Azumarill from friend safari so are those my safest bets for breeding?



Yes they are, but because Squirtle has such a high chance to be male, a Ditto from the Friend Safari will serve you better (at least for a while).

Steps to passing down IVs with what you've got:

1. Take the Quagsires, Bibarels and Azumarills to the Kiloude city Pok?mon center, and talk to the guy in the top left hand corner. He will judge your Pok?mons' stats and tell you which are the best. Make sure you make note of what he says and make sure you're able to express which ones are max (with Pok?mon from the Friend Safari, it will *always* be at least two). This can be done by nicknaming them their IVs in the Camphrier town Pok?mon center, or by simply giving them marks (HP= Circle, Atk= Triangle, and so on).

2. Decide what nature you want your finished Squirtle to be; you need to establish this and keep it throughout the breeding process. To do so, take a Squirtle and breed it with a Pok?mon of the desired nature holding an everstone (if male, get Ditto; if female get a member of its egg group). 

3. Now comes where you actually start breeding; if you've got a female, you can use something from Squirtle's egg group, and if male, you need Dittos from the friend safari. 

If female, take one of the Pok?mon you marked or nicknamed in Step 1. And give them the appropriate *Power item* (can be obtained in the Kiloude Battle Maison) corresponding to the IV you want to pass on. For instance, a Quagsire with IVs in HP, Def, SpD given a Power Weight will *always* pass on its Hp IVs, with a possibility of passing on its other IVs. Give the Modest female Squirtle obtained in step 2 an Everstone to ensure your nature. 

If male, you're breeding with a Ditto. It's essentially the same thing; hand it the respective Power Item and the Squirtle an Everstone.

4. After each baby in Step 3 is hatched, take it to Kiloude to be judged. Mark it, or nickname it like before. It will always have at least one stat that is maxed, but you're looking to get three maxed.

5. Take the 3/6 Squirtle and breed again. If male; Ditto. If female; with something in its egg group. That doesn't change. What does change, is you're now looking for a spread in its partner of *at least* 3 IVs, that compliment your Squirtle. Typically, you'll be looking for no overlap, but in the case of (essentially) all non-mixed Squirtles, if you have overlap and the stat you are decreasing has no representation, you're fine. Example:

Modest Squirtle obtained in Step 3 has IVs in Hp, Def and SpD. Its complimentary partner has IVs in Hp, SpA and Sp. This means *Attack* has no representation of max IVs from either parent. This is fine, as this is a Modest Special attacking Pok?mon.

Another thing that changes in this step is the item you give the one not holding the Everstone; now it will hold a Destiny Knot, and not a Power Item. Previoulsy, while breeding without a DK you have a possibility of passing on a max of 3 total IVs from either parent. With the DK, it's upped to 5. Keep breeding these two together and checking them until you get one that has 4 max IVs *and* compliments a 3 IV partner you have. This is an interesting point, as it doesn't necessarily have to breed with one of its parents (), it can breed with anything from an earlier step that compliments it. In the end you want 1 male and one female with 4 IV spreads, looking something like:

Male: 31/x/31/x/31/31
Female/Ditto: 31/x/x/31/31/31

It doesn't matter which has what where, as long as they compliment each other and everything but Atk has representation. Ideally, the female is a Squirtle.

6. If your female is a Squirtle, you can move onto the step of breeding egg moves. To do this, you sort of have to go back and do the earlier steps with a Clauncher/Clawitzer , but I assure you, it's much easier. Taking one of your (many) male Squirtles with good IVs, you breed with a female Clauncher/Clawitzer until you get a spread of 3 or 4 that compliment your female Squirtle obtained in step 5. The male offspring must first be taught the moves, and then bred. You keep going until you get the desired spread: 31/x/31/31/31/31.

Congratulations, you're now done 

***N.B*** As Pok?mon level up in the daycare, moves get overwritten. Watch out for that, as if you lose Dragon Pulse or Aura Sphere you have to go to the move relearner or get a whole new father. Simply take out the father every once in a while and move the desired moves to the *bottom* of its move list.

Also, I know it sounds complicated, but after a while, it's really quite simple, just time consuming. An optimal finished product usually takes ~2 hours, but don't forget you can forgo some stats. You can skimp out on SpA a bit for instance as you're running a SpA boosting nature *and it will not make that much of a difference.* And the feeling you get when you finish is great


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Also, the steps will always be the same, but depending on what you've got to work with, you can enter at varying stages. Essentially, once you've got a 4/6 or 5/6 IV'd male (or if you're lucky, perfect) you can start the Destiny Knot *right away* after you've established the nature (breeding with something in the same egg group, of course). Also any species with 87.5/12.5 will give you a hard time. Always. And forever. Unless you end with a fabulous female


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Shameless triple post.

I just finished Squirtle, and, consequently, my team. I'm now going to take a long break from all this breeding crap and actually explore the post-game. If anyone needs trades any of the Pok?mon from my past projects, go ahead and ask cause I have quite a few of each to spare.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2013)

Does gender matter at all in Gen 6? Outside of gender-specific evolutions.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2013)

In terms of what? It doesn't matter for natures or abilities really, but getting a consistant stream of good females is the best way to breed without staying at one step for a long time. The first time you're breeding an egg move onto a different species (e.g. Stealth Rock from Tyrunt onto Gible) a female is still necessary, although once a female has that egg move, it can be passed on.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2013)

What if, hypothetically, I had an Adamant Ditto and a Modest Ditto, both flawless. Couldn't I just consistently use the Ditto over and over?

Are females only for passing on egg moves now?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What if, hypothetically, I had an Adamant Ditto and a Modest Ditto, both flawless. Couldn't I just consistently use the Ditto over and over?
> 
> Are females only for passing on egg moves now?



Yeah, pretty much. A perfect Ditto (of whatever nature, really) would be the best for breeding, as the partner could supply the nature. From there you could continuously swap out partners for the Ditto until your desired spread is achieved.  Females and Dittos serve pretty interchangeable roles, except, I believe, at the beginning of breeding egg moves.

The problem is, it's hard getting a Ditto that good. Usually, it's much easier to "mold" a female to have the IVs you need, as over the course of breeding you'll no doubt get some good IV spreads to use.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> The problem is, it's hard getting a Ditto that good. Usually, it's much easier to "mold" a female to have the IVs you need, as over the course of breeding you'll no doubt get some good IV spreads to use.



Pok?bank solves that problem


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 28, 2013)

Not sure if I am doing the breeding right.

My Ditto has perfect IVs in Atk, D and SpD. My Clauncher (male) is perfect in Hp, SpA and SpD. 

My Ditto is holding a Destiny Knot and my Clauncher, an Everstone. 

Claunchers I'm getting aren't getting perfect IVs in all those STats. Just one or two. Or is it meant to be like that and I'm just supposed to lucky?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2013)

You're just getting unlucky with what is being passed on; sooner or later you'll get a four or five IV spread.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 29, 2013)

So I want  Ferrothorn with Spikes and Leech Seed, which it can apparently learn somehow. 

So does this mean I have to breed a Cacturne with Ferrorthorn? (if it is even possible in the first place)

Then I get a Ferroseed with Cacturne's Leech Seed and Spikes. From there, I do the IV stuff with Dittos with the right natures and whatnot?

Just trying to get a solid grasp on this. I've learnt a lot already, but I'm just double checking if I am doing it right.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 29, 2013)

That would be the case, yes--however, I don't believe Cacturne and Cacnea are available in X and Y. I haven't seen them anywhere in game, but who knows, they may be in a Grass-type friend safari. You could get Leech Seed, though, through other evolutionary lines. 

You could A) from the very beginning breed Leech Seed onto Ferroseed, even before you start breeding for natures/etc. or B) using one of your Good male Ferroseeds, breed with a female Pok?mon that has Leech Seed to get a male that compliments your best female Ferroseed later on in the breeding process. 

From personal experience, I find B a lot easier, as it's a matter of finding a complimenting partner (which you need at that step anyway) that also happens to have a passable move.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 29, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> That would be the case, yes--however, I don't believe Cacturne and Cacnea are available in X and Y. I haven't seen them anywhere in game, but who knows, they may be in a Grass-type friend safari. You could get Leech Seed, though, through other evolutionary lines.
> 
> You could A) from the very beginning breed Leech Seed onto Ferroseed, even before you start breeding for natures/etc. or B) using one of your Good male Ferroseeds, breed with a female Pok?mon that has Leech Seed to get a male that compliments your best female Ferroseed later on in the breeding process.
> 
> From personal experience, I find B a lot easier, as it's a matter of finding a complimenting partner (which you need at that step anyway) that also happens to have a passable move.



Cacturne is available in the Dark Friend Safari. 

Hm okay. I guess it's just patience and a touch of luck that I need now. Thanks!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 29, 2013)

Alright time for Honedge breeding.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 30, 2013)

Updated my projects post; going to start Rotom and Froakie tomorrow, and maybe I'll even be able to squeeze Lucario in there.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 31, 2013)

I now have male Protean Froakies up for trade, as well as Rotoms.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 6, 2013)

i have a few Phantumps with 4 to 5 perfect IV spreads among its stats if anyone wants to trade.

Probably only breed gen 6 Pokemon.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 30, 2013)

just hit 4001 eggs

an average of 1000 eggs for each shiny i've hatched lol...


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2013)

Posting this here to help those who want to get into Aryan race Pokemon breeding.



> *A Beginner?s Guide to Breeding Perfect Pokemon (X and Y)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 6, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> In terms of what? It doesn't matter for natures or abilities really, but getting a consistant stream of good females is the best way to breed without staying at one step for a long time. The first time you're breeding an egg move onto a different species (e.g. Stealth Rock from Tyrunt onto Gible) a female is still necessary, although once a female has that egg move, it can be passed on.



Doesn't a female have a 60% chance of passing down ability, while a male 20% when bred with a pokemon of the same species or Ditto? Especially important for HA, although the RNG method can be used to predict ability inheritance as well. Speaking of which has it been posted here already?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 6, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Doesn't a female have a 60% chance of passing down ability, while a male 20% when bred with a pokemon of the same species or Ditto? Especially important for HA, although the RNG method can be used to predict ability inheritance as well. Speaking of which has it been posted here already?



The Bulbapedia article on abilities has it as 60% for a female to pass it on, but doesn't specify the odds of the male. The males I've bred with Ditto have usually had the same ability; nowhere near 20% of the time. If I had to ballpark it, I'd say it's 50%-60%. 

The RNG method hasn't been posted in this Breeding Discussion. I definitely would have made a post linking the post you made in the general discussion, but interest in this thread (unfortunately) rapidly dried up.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Posting this here to help those who want to get into Aryan race Pokemon breeding.



Will update the op with credit to you.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 6, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Will update the op with credit to you.



That's essentially a truncated version of what I posted a while back...


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry BiNexus didn't mean to overshadow you 

Though credit isn't needed as all I did was find the post. Though I did fine that post a bit easier to follow than BiNexus' previous stuff (sorry).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry, didn't see your post. I tend to only look at the latest pages.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay so I just realize the Male Adamant Fletchling I got in a random trade has perfect IVs, but has the Flame Body ability. Since I seem to be skipping steps in the process how might be the best way to get a Perfect IV Adamant Fletchling with Gale Wing?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Okay so I just realize the Male Adamant Fletchling I got in a random trade has perfect IVs, but has the Flame Body ability. Since I seem to be skipping steps in the process how might be the best way to get a Perfect IV Adamant Fletchling with Gale Wing?



Breed it with a Female with Gale Wing.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 12, 2013)

Anything the female needs? Or do I just need the destiny knot on the male.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2013)

You need the ever stone on the male, and the female needs to hold the destiny knot.

Other than that just rinse and repeat, replacing females with better females as you go, until you finally get your 5 IV Fletchling.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 12, 2013)

Got a flawless Bunnelby I bred, but Luke Bioness I have to breed on the hidden ability.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 12, 2013)

Iron Man I have a female Adamant Bunnelby with Huge Power, maybe we can make babies 


strongarm85 said:


> You need the ever stone on the male, and the female needs to hold the destiny knot.
> 
> Other than that just rinse and repeat, replacing females with better females as you go, until you finally get your 5 IV Fletchling.



Uhhh...I have a perfect male already, so should he get the destiny knot to transfer 5 31 IVs?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 12, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Iron Man I have a female Adamant Bunnelby with Huge Power, maybe we can make babies
> 
> 
> Uhhh...I have a perfect male already, so should he get the destiny knot to transfer 5 31 IVs?



As soon as I get a flawless male I'll let you know so we can have bunnies.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Dec 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Iron Man I have a female Adamant Bunnelby with Huge Power, maybe we can make babies
> 
> 
> Uhhh...I have a perfect male already, so should he get the destiny knot to transfer 5 31 IVs?



either parent can hold the destiny knot.  the everstone has to be on the parent w/ the nature you want.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2013)

Second Fletchinder I caught is female adamant with Gale Wings, time to breed 

GameFAQs also has a more indept breeding guide than the "newbie" one I posted earlier.



Only mistake is where it says Big Peck Fletchling when it should be Flame body Fletchinder or Talonflame.

Also I just realized you didn't want signatures on Erio  will fix.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 17, 2013)

I've decided to givrvup on my Bunnelby as I don't need one yet. Do you want the male Bioness?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Second Fletchinder I caught is female adamant with Gale Wings, time to breed
> 
> GameFAQs also has a more indept breeding guide than the "newbie" one I posted earlier.
> 
> ...



Actually not a mistake; Fletchling can only have BP or GW, and when it evolves it'll get Flame Body or retain GW.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I've decided to givrvup on my Bunnelby as I don't need one yet. Do you want the male Bioness?



What are the stats of yours? I have a friend with Diggersby in their Safari and already got 2 with Huge Power.

Though beings Fletchling, I really don't know where to start with breeding, there are so many choices and once I chose I have to be dedicated to finishing them.



BiNexus said:


> Actually not a mistake; Fletchling can only have BP or GW, and when it evolves it'll get Flame Body or retain GW.



Yeah but you still have to evolve it, which is why the Big Pecks thing was off, especially since it can only have that ability in the wild. Though I seriously hope in the future Hidden Abilities are no longer hidden and are just there, making them special and exclusive always seemed a bit silly to me.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 18, 2013)

All but SpA


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Yeah but you still have to evolve it, which is why the Big Pecks thing was off, especially since it can only have that ability in the wild. Though I seriously hope in the future Hidden Abilities are no longer hidden and are just there, making them special and exclusive always seemed a bit silly to me.



Yeah, it's just a small thing. And yeah, Hidden Abilities being more common would be nice; I think they were toying around with that by having horde battles have the chance of catching a 'mon with a HA.

About your breeding; I can give you some decently IV'd males from various egg groups to help you out. They would be wonder traded/released eventually so it's no sweat off my back.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 18, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> All but SpA





BiNexus said:


> Yeah, it's just a small thing. And yeah, Hidden Abilities being more common would be nice; I think they were toying around with that by having horde battles have the chance of catching a 'mon with a HA.
> 
> About your breeding; I can give you some decently IV'd males from various egg groups to help you out. They would be wonder traded/released eventually so it's no sweat off my back.





Though seriously I would love to take those little guys off your hands :33


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 18, 2013)

ok, I need help

I REALLY need some help

someone with an European cartridge, please help me hatch a Male Farfetch'd with 5IV and a language tag (ENG SPA ITA GER etc)

I already have the parents for you to use and I'm ready to do whatever else for it


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Though seriously I would love to take those little guys off your hands :33



Gimme which egg groups you're looking for and I'll tell you if I have something for it or not. I should have some from most, if not all. Whenever you're on next we can trade. 



Kumagawa Misogi said:


> ok, I need help
> 
> I REALLY need some help
> 
> ...



Sorry, can't help you as I'm in NA.  Good luck though


----------



## Bioness (Dec 18, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Gimme which egg groups you're looking for and I'll tell you if I have something for it or not. I should have some from most, if not all. Whenever you're on next we can trade.



Mineral, Flying, Field, and Monster are the main ones. Though if you have ones in other groups I wouldn't mind those as well .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2014)

Huh... Been too busy with Skyrim to complete Pokemon X, and once I did that today, I just notice the breeding thread.

To be brutally honest, I'd like to say I'm still waiting on Pokebank and Poke transporter to transfer Pokemon over but I'm already going crazy on the friend safari (to which is kinda lacking...)

I'll most likely be catching Azurills later on to breed them for better Marills, until the friend safari mojo gets going so I can get things like Lightningrod Pikachu, Eevee, Togepi, and the starters.

I'll let you guys in on my breeding tales and see what I can give you, but most of the time I'll most likely be focused on other things.


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Jan 4, 2014)

Is there any way to get Earth Power on Deino in this gen?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 4, 2014)

Is Pokebank here yet?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 4, 2014)

Dr0 M4ST3R said:


> Is there any way to get Earth Power on Deino in this gen?



You could get Earth Power on Deino last generation, the problem is you can't have both Earth Power and Dark Pulse.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 4, 2014)

Bioness said:


> You could get Earth Power on Deino last generation, the problem is you can't have both Earth Power and Dark Pulse.



I didn't play the last gen, but Dark Pulse is a TM in this one. Provided you can send over a Garchomp with Earth Power, you can breed that move on and teach Hydreigon Dark Pulse.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 4, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I didn't play the last gen, but Dark Pulse is a TM in this one. Provided you can send over a Garchomp with Earth Power, you can breed that move on and teach Hydreigon Dark Pulse.





> Dark Pulse (Japanese: あくのはどう Evil Pulse) is a damage-dealing Dark-type move introduced in Generation IV. It was TM79 in Generation IV and is TM97 in Generation VI.



Why the hell did it skip a generation 

Well I guess they have both now.


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Jan 6, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I didn't play the last gen, but Dark Pulse is a TM in this one. Provided you can send over a Garchomp with Earth Power, you can breed that move on and teach Hydreigon Dark Pulse.



Getting that Garchomp would be no problem if Pokebank was actually out. Hopefully they get Pokebank working soon.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 25, 2014)

just hatched a perfect hp ice timid eevee.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 25, 2014)

Dr0 M4ST3R said:


> Getting that Garchomp would be no problem if Pokebank was actually out. Hopefully they get Pokebank working soon.



If you'd like, I could give you a Deino egg with Earth Power. Just give me a heads up when you're online next.



Missing_Nin said:


> just hatched a perfect hp ice timid eevee.



What's the spread, might I ask? Also, congratulations!


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 25, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> If you'd like, I could give you a Deino egg with Earth Power. Just give me a heads up when you're online next.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the spread, might I ask? Also, congratulations!



the spread is 31/x/31/31/31/30

i might try to get the spread where the attack and defense is down instead to keep the speed at 31.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 27, 2014)

yea, just got a 30/xx/30/31/31/31 eevee.  i think ill stop.  30 in hp is ok.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2014)

I have been trying to breed a perfect Hawlucha, but I'm having a bit of a problem now.

My goal: 5IV/Adamant/Unburden
I got: 6IV/Adamant/Limber

I think it's because my current Hawlucha parent is male and my Ditto is passing down its Limber ability at an 80% rate. Help


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't think Ditto pass on abilities at all. Admittedly, I've never tried breeding something that had Limber as one of its possible abilities 

Keep trying; you should get it eventually.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 15, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I have been trying to breed a perfect Hawlucha, but I'm having a bit of a problem now.
> 
> My goal: 5IV/Adamant/Unburden
> I got: 6IV/Adamant/Limber
> ...



I could breed you one of my adamant unburden hawlucha


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> I could breed you one of my adamant unburden hawlucha



That's a really good offer but at this point I feel like I want to finish this on my own. Was just wondering what I was doing wrong there. I guess I just have to keep at it.

So, to clarify, even if both parents have Limber (Hawlucha and Ditto), the offspring can still have Unburden?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 15, 2014)

^ No          .


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 15, 2014)

Naruto said:


> That's a really good offer but at this point I feel like I want to finish this on my own. Was just wondering what I was doing wrong there. I guess I just have to keep at it.
> 
> So, to clarify, even if both parents have Limber (Hawlucha and Ditto), the offspring can still have Unburden?





saikyou said:


> ^ No          .



Actually yes, as it's one of its regular slotted abilities, rather than a Hidden Ability. You will get Unburden Halucha offspring ~20% of the time iirc. Does your male Hawlucha have Limber as its ability? As that is what is probably resulting in so many with the ability you don't want.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Does your male Hawlucha have Limber as its ability?.



Yup 

The original Hawlucha I started with had Unburden, but I've been breeding it with a Limber Ditto and eventually I got a 6IV Hawlucha, but it has Limber 

Not sure if I should go back to an earlier Hawlucha with Unburden or not.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2014)

You know you can just use an ability capsule and turn that 6IV Hawlucha into one with unburden.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2014)

Platinum said:


> You know you can just use an ability capsule and turn that 6IV Hawlucha into one with unburden.



200 BP


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 15, 2014)

Naruto said:


> 200 BP



I can trade you a spare Capsule for a Ditto?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I can trade you a spare Capsule for a Ditto?



Sure dude, I was gonna give it for free anyway. Thanks!

I still don't have all natures of perfect dittos, but when I do I'll give you some extras. PM me the natures you need most please!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 15, 2014)

200BP is easy


----------



## Wan (Jun 11, 2014)

Alright, I've decided that I want to try my hand at breeding.  I'll start with of course my favorite Pokemon, Ralts. I have a Level 100 Quiet Gardevoir, Level  91 Modest Shiny Gallade (yes, I know, he should have been a Gardevoir), and a Level 22 Modest Kirlia (from the Ralts you get from Diantha).  The guy in the PC in Kiloude says my Gardevoir has decent stats, and its highest is its Attackt.  My Gallade is "decent all around", with good Special Attack and low Speed.  Kirlia has "relatively superior potential overall", with greatest potential in Sp Atk, and that it's Speed is good too.  The guy also says "Stats like those...they simply can't be beat!"

So I guess Kirlia is the best to breed from.  How would I go about it?


----------

